# Working outside shirtless



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't go shirtless anymore. I don't think it looks professional and can make for awkward situations talking to clients or whoever. 

Company shirts are a very professional look imo.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Those days are long gone. Having a tight tool belt squeezing in your gut and love handles looks disgusting when you get older


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

NYgutterguy said:


> Those days are long gone. Having a tight tool belt squeezing in your gut and love handles looks disgusting when you get older



I am still in those young days with a six pack. Well, I used to have a six pack. That is quickly fading though. My wife is a good cook... :laughing:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Golden view said:


> It's how I get new clients.


It would be how I would lose clients


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I look more weird. :laughing: I keep pretty tone and muscular except my beer belly. I look good until I turn to the side. :laughing: Now if I were wearing slippers like Cali  that would be a different story lol

Truthfully I dont find it comfortable anymore to get sun burned or have saw dust sticking to my naked body


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So who does it?
> 
> My gut says no...


Mine too. :w00t:



Xtrememtnbiker said:


> ...days with a six pack. Well, I used to have a six pack. :laughing:


Not even after 2 six packs. :laughing::laughing:

D.


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

Shirts, shoes and pants are not at all optional on our jobs. 
Only time its been an issue was last year when I rolled up to a jobsite only to find one of our plumbers in a pair of gym shorts showering at the front yard hose. It was a really warm day and so I calmly asked him "Dude! You know the rules, whats up? Feeling some heat stroke?" Then he shared about the partial blockage he "discovered" while demoing a crawlspace drain line...... Poor Guy, I decided to give him a pass:jester: and he dutifully went off to the Fred Meyer nearby and got some new duds.:thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Thanks guys. I had assumed that would be the answer but just figured I'd ask.


Here's another one to think about. If it's OK for people to be stoned on your jobs, then be honest and tell the customer that.
"OK, before we start today, we're all going to pile into our van and get really stoned. We'll be back in a little bit, then start working on your house...."

:walkman:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Not for me either. We have company lettered tank tops if framing in the summer.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't even wear shorts, let alone go shirtless. I'm far from a snappy dresser, but that kind of thing makes an impression, right wrong or indifferent.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Uhhh, no. No I don't. :jester:

I also don't wear white shirts if it might rain. I learned that one years ago. :laughing:


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Long pants and shirts always. T-shirts are ok with company logos. When we are in the desert where it really gets hot, it is still long pants and boots, although we wear Desert Storm camo BDU's, which are actually very comfortable in hot weather. And we wear special Gortex type long sleeve shirts which also keep us cool, these are provided to us by our contractor partner on these jobs. These shirts cost around $80 and they give us about a 1/2 dozen each. 

No sunburn, no heat stroke.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I switched to fish net tops Way more classy


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Only if requested by the customer but I have to charge extra for it.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I tried it a few times when I was younger framing.. until I had to carry plywood or OSB and it rubs the skin off your shoulder.

I would never do this now. Maybe roofers can get away with it. Exposing your skin to the sun like that just burns out your energy anyway. Wearing a white tshirt is the best thing that I think you can do when dealing with the sun.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeans and Tshirts, Sleveless is ok on some jobs.

Shorts or no shirt gets you sent home.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I was framing a three story home back in my younger days. There was a tree that had many branches hanging over the upper story deck. I was in shorts and no shirt. I hopped up into that tree and begin to cut the branches. Well it was full of poison Oak, needless to say I was a walking puss bucket for a week or so. I leaned something valuable on that job. :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I was framing a three story home back in my younger days. There was a tree that had many branches hanging over the upper story deck. I was in shorts and no shirt. I hopped up into that tree and begin to cut the branches. Well it was full of poison Oak, needless to say I was a walking puss bucket for a week or so. I leaned something valuable on that job. :laughing:



Don't touch poison oak? :laughing:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

While you young studs may peel your shirts off for the clients viewing pleasure, I leave mine on for that same reason.

(nobody wants to look at that)


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I typically go for a white shirt with cut off sleeves almost always long pants I occasionally do shorts but not often.. I very rarely go shirtless I burn way to bad.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> A drywall sub we used one time was talking to me, an attractive woman walked by on the other side of the street, he stopped mid sentence, watched her for a good 10 seconds, made some comments I won't repeat, and then carried on where he left off.


Did you find a new sub?


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

1985gt said:


> Did you find a new sub?



You'd chit can someone for making a comment between the two of you about a woman across the street?

My bad. I just re-read and didnt realize he made comments at her. Thought was private convo


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

1985gt said:


> Did you find a new sub?



We used him since our normal sub's father had just passed away and he was dealing with that. And no, we wouldn't have used him again anyway.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

NYgutterguy said:


> You'd chit can someone for making a comment between the two of you about a woman across the street?



That among other things he did reflected on his personality. It wasn't one worth keeping around.

If it was your wife walking and some guy was checking her out and make comments about her butt and boobs what would your opinion of that person be?

Maybe it's how I was raised but that's not my style.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> You'd chit can someone for making a comment between the two of you about a woman across the street?
> 
> My bad. I just re-read and didnt realize he made comments at her. Thought was private convo


For the record yes I would...

If I have a sub for what ever reason and he stopped talking about work to stare at some chick and make off handed comments about her it shows a lack of respect on so many levels. This isn't a bar it's a job site act accordingly. 

We do a lot of work at a few colleges here, if there is more then a glance it's more then frowned on. Cat calling is a punishable offense. I expect employees to be respectful, subs are no different.


Any where off the job site is far game, I could careless. If we are at a bar and you want to hoop and holler at a chick, I could give two chits less, just don't go asking me for help when her husband or boyfriend comes around.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

1985gt said:


> Someone would have gotten sent home for the day...


I would have fired them on the spot.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Robinson1 said:


> I would have fired them on the spot.


I am a sub to the gc and he was another sub. If it was my job, I agree completely. But as another sub, I'm surprised at the amount of disrespect.


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm pretty sure I look nothing like that guy...


Lol! I'm just messin' with ya! As a mountain biker who does construction, you are probably an exception to the scrawny-arm rule!

It's just funny being the only female on-site. The white guys are usually like, "Woah, that's cool" and the Mexicans are all like, "WTF is going on???!!"


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Chopsaw Chick said:


> It's just funny being the only female on-site. The white guys are usually like, "Woah, that's cool" and the Mexicans are all like, "WTF is going on???!!"


It does confuse the mexicans. Lol. Do they look at you like they are thinking "everybody freeze!... just stand real still and don't lose eye contact with it!"

Once they are used to the visual sight of you, they loosen up and gain free range of motion again but still never take their eyes off you.

Americans look at us like they want to taste us... mexicans look at us like we are going to stab one of them. We are trickery...someone is trying to trick them into something and they aren't going to fall for it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Chopsaw Chick said:


> Lol! I'm just messin' with ya! As a mountain biker who does construction, you are probably an exception to the scrawny-arm rule!
> 
> It's just funny being the only female on-site. The white guys are usually like, "Woah, that's cool" and the Mexicans are all like, "WTF is going on???!!"





madrina said:


> It does confuse the mexicans. Lol. Do they look at you like they are thinking "everybody freeze!... just stand real still and don't lose eye contact with it!"
> 
> Once they are used to the visual sight of you, they loosen up and gain free range of motion again but still never take their eyes off you.
> 
> Americans look at us like they want to taste us... mexicans look at us like we are going to stab one of them. We are trickery...someone is trying to trick them into something and they aren't going to fall for it.


OK Ladies !! Your turning me on!:laughing: I love Lady construction talk!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey Chopsaw chick, do you ever get all sweaty? Me and Amelia do! I take my shirt off cuz I don't care, I just like to have fun!! And I cool Amelia down with a water hose. Oooooooo.... In the front yard of our customers houses. Is that unprofessional? How is it on your jobsite?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

madrina said:


> Hey Chopsaw chick, do you ever get all sweaty? Me and Amelia do! I take my shirt off cuz I don't care, I just like to have fun!! And I cool Amelia down with a water hose. Oooooooo.... In the front yard of our customers houses. Is that unprofessional? How is it on your jobsite?


That's just wrong...we are in a drought after all...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That among other things he did reflected on his personality. It wasn't one worth keeping around.
> 
> If it was your wife walking and some guy was checking her out and make comments about her butt and boobs what would your opinion of that person be?
> 
> Maybe it's how I was raised but that's not my style.


Unfortunately some people are that way. I bet he's one of those cowards that beats his wife behind closed doors, and doesn't eat bacon...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Unfortunately some people are that way. I bet he's one of those cowards that beats his wife behind closed doors, and doesn't eat bacon...


I'm hungry


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm hungry


:laughing: :laughing:

You're always hungry

Wasn't that gallon of Dryers enough today? :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> You're always hungry
> 
> Wasn't that gallon of Dryers enough today? :laughing: :laughing:


It's amazing I never get above a buck fiddy. What fast foods are open at 1 am?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> It's amazing I never get above a buck fiddy. What fast foods are open at 1 am?


rub it in...  



Some Carls jr have 24hr drive thru :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Most people weight more than their dog, but not you Mike. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Most people weight more than their dog, but not you Mike. :laughing:


My baby girl wieghs in at 165 lbs.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Most people weight more than their dog, but not you Mike. :laughing:


She's pretty and plump. :laughing:


----------

